# Mozarella Troubles



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

I have been making basic cheeses for several years. This year, however, my mozzarella is not working and I can't figure out what the deal is. I only had goats for several years, and made all my cheeses from goat milk. This year, I had both goat and cow for a while, and the cow milk would string fine, but the goat wouldn't. Here's my process:

Mix 1 gallon milk and 2 tsps citric acid, stir slowly and heat to 80*. Add liquid rennet (diluted in water) and stir slowly while heating to 105*. Turn off heat and rest for 15 minutes. 

Now, here's where the trouble starts. The curds and whey separate fine, but I get a curd similar to vinegar cheese/queso blanco. It's crumbly. Even when I began to dip into the hot whey to work the cheese curd, it just crumbles. The goat milk curds will not string. What is going on? My cow is gone now, and I'm back to only goats, so I have to get this figured out.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Have you tried making it from culture instead of citric?
I always hated the 30 minute mozz recipe.


----------



## lovinglife (Jul 31, 2013)

All my recipes say to mix in the rennet at whatever temp it calls for, then let it sit undistrubed for 10 15 minutes. I don't think you are supposed to keep stiring the rennet. After that I cut the curds and stir while slowly bringing up the temp. Maybe just a different method, I don't know. Hope you get it figured out, I love my goat mozzarella.


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

When making mozz, I find it helpful NOT to use fresh milk...refrigerate for about 3 days to get a lot better product.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

I also find that fresh milk is not as good as 3-4 day old milk. I have Nubian goats...............


----------

